
Creativity Without Borders A New Vision For Mobile Working - znq
https://mobilejazz.com/company-handbook-pdf/
======
znq
We've created this handbook already a year ago. It is a more visually
appealing version of our internal wiki. We've received a lot of very positive
feedback so far and I hope it can be even more useful now that so many people
are "forced" to work from home.

We're also working on a blog post right now with some tips and tricks helping
especially those people who work remotely the first time now and have now clue
on how to organize their work and personal life around it. I'll share it as
soon as we've published it (probably today).

~~~
znq
I've noticed someone changed the submission title on HN to the headline on the
page. Which is fine with me, but somehow misses the point why I've shared it
here. Which is sharing our company handbook for those who are "forced" now to
work from home, rather than making a claim about a grand vision. Again, I
don't mind much, just wanted to clarify and explain myself.

~~~
robtherobber
What was the original title, please?

~~~
znq
I think it was "Our Handbook for Remote Work" or something like that.

